# se brosser les dents / se laver les dents



## samrin

Bonjour tout le monde,

Qu'est-ce qui est dit plus souvent par les  français :

1. *Je me brosse les dents*

2. *Je me lave les dents*

Quel est meilleur ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## frenchy54

Je dirais "se brosser les dents".

[…]


----------



## PhilFrEn

Hi,

les deux sont acceptables car ils ont un sens différent. Je n'ai personnellement pas de préférence, je pencherais plutot cependant pour *laver*.


----------



## viera

"Se brosser les dents" est beaucoup plus courant, mais j'entends parfois "se laver les dents".

[…]


----------



## Compostelle

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas de statistique sur ces usages.

Néanmoins, une précision utile. On se lave les dents lorsqu'elles sont sales. Un chewing gum pour se laver les dents a été inventé, il est utilis&é par les militaires sur le tyerrain. Il n'est pas question de brosse ici.

Se brosser les dents, en revanche, implique l'usage de la brosse à dent.

La fin justifie les moyens.

Bonne journée.

JB Compostelle


----------



## Nonoche

Pour moi, les deux expressions sont correctes. Certaines personnes disent "brosser", d'autres "laver". Mais je pense que "brosser" c'est le mieux.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Je voudrais ajouter qqch sur votre idée de 'se laver les dents' (cf. le fil se brosser les dents et les cheveux) qui m'a fait faire une recherche sur Internet et du coup, m'a menée à  cette page:
Comment bien se brosser les dents au quotidien ?
où l'emploi des deux verbes - ensemble et pas l'un à la place de l'autre- m'a attiré l'attention, par exemple ici:


> *Avec quoi se brosser les dents?*
> Pour bien se laver les dents, il faut utiliser une brosse à dents et un dentifrice adaptés :etc


Ce que j'ai compris par ce texte en tant que tiers, c'est que ‘se brosser les dents' (= brosser les dents avec une brosse à dents) est un des moyens de 'se laver les dents' (= garder les dents propres au sens large en les lavant par différentes manières) , mais puisque la manière la plus fréquente de nos jours de 'se laver les dents' est 'se les brosser ' c'est par métonymie que vous les Français, utilisez automatiqument  'se laver les dents' à la place de 'se brosser les dents'. N'est-ce pas?


----------



## Nanon

Je ne sais pas... La brosse à dents aurait été introduite en Occident au XVIIe siècle. Il est possible que dire « se laver les dents » soit plus ancien. Mais le doute est permis, car l'hygiène dentaire d'autrefois n'était pas celle d'aujourd'hui !


----------



## Maître Capello

Gemmenita said:


> ensemble et pas l'un à la place de l'autre


Je ne pense pas qu'il faille y voir de différence de sens ; j'emploie pour ma part ces deux expressions indifféremment. C'est avant tout pour ne pas toujours répéter la même chose que les deux expressions sont employées dans le même texte. On pourrait d'ailleurs remplacer l'une par l'autre partout et le sens resterait le même.

En tout cas, ce n'est pas une métonymie, mais cela pourrait être une hyperonymie.


----------



## danielc

Je ne dis jamais _se laver les dents_. Cela me fait penser au savon, pas au dentifrice! Je n'entends pas cela non plus chez les locuteurs natifs du français canadien.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup _Nanon, Maitre Capello et daniel.   _


Nanon said:


> ...car l'hygiène dentaire d'autrefois n'était pas celle d'aujourd'hui !


Plus que Autrefois, je pense à des diverses manières de l'hygiène dentaire qui existe encore _Aujourd'hui_ comme avec de _l'eau salée_, des substances liquides de _lavage bucco-dental_, etc.  et - bien sûr- des brosses à dents avec un dentifrice ( comme la forme la plus banale et dominante) !


Maître Capello said:


> On pourrait d'ailleurs remplacer l'une par l'autre partout et le sens resterait le même.


Oh, vraiment ??? Merci de l'avoir dit.


Maître Capello said:


> En tout cas, ce n'est pas une métonymie, mais cela pourrait être une hyperonymie.


 Avec le concept que j'avais en tête de ce verbe et de son usage par les Français, le passage d'une figure à l'autre était très délicat pour moi. J'hésitais vraiment entre Métonymie et Hyperonymie. J'ai même pensé à Antonomase (qui est pour le cas inverse et non valalbe ici ). Merci beaucoup _Maître Capello_ de l'avoir éclairci.

Mais après tout, on dirait que ce n'est aucune de ces figures et il ne s'agit que d'un simple synonyme chez des Français !




danielc said:


> Je ne dis jamais _se laver les dents_. Cela me fait penser au savon, pas au dentifrice! Je n'entends pas cela non plus chez les locuteurs natifs du français canadien.


Oui,   justement -et aussi- dans tous les livres de français et en parlant des activités quotidiennes, on écrit le verbe 'se brosser les dents' avec la photo d'une brosse à dents !


----------



## Bezoard

danielc said:


> Je ne dis jamais _se laver les dents_. Cela me fait penser au savon, pas au dentifrice! Je n'entends pas cela non plus chez les locuteurs natifs du français canadien.


C'est normal, au Canada, on est plus influencé par l'anglais _to brush o's teeth._


----------



## danielc

Ce n'est pas un anglicisme de dire s_e brosser les dents_. Et regardez aussi la dernière contribution de Gemmenita.


----------



## Bezoard

Ce n'est certes pas un anglicisme, mais la popularité de l'expression au détriment de "se laver les dents" peut être inconsciemment entretenue par la proximité avec l'expression anglaise.


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Je n'entends pas cela non plus chez les locuteurs natifs du français canadien.


  Et pourtant...  je dis autant l'un que l'autre.  Même que «  v_a te laver les dents_ » me vient plus spontanément.

Et eux aussi - je cite Gatineau exprès. 
Comment bien se laver les dents lorsqu’on porte un appareil dentaire.


----------



## danielc

J'ai une chanson de Passe-Partout de mon temps que j'ai montrée sur DVD pour mes petits. On se brosse les dents .Inutile de corriger Passe-Montagne!


----------



## Gemmenita

Plus on avance dans ce fil, plus je conclus et je m'assure que 'se laver les dents' est devenu un terme générique et est utilisé en hyperonyme - par les Français voire les Francophones - à la place de 'se brosser les dents'. Sinon ils sont deux verbes sémantiquement différents.


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'avais pas remarqué qu'on était sur le forum  Français seulement.
On peut aussi « _nettoyer _» des dents, mais c'est autre chose.

Je continue de penser qu'on ne traduit pas de la même façon vers l'anglais  «  _se laver les dents_ » et « _se brosser les dents_ ».
Par ailleurs, si on a oublié sa brosse à dents, on ne les brosse pas.
On obtient des titres d'articles comme celui-ci :  _Six trucs pour se laver les dents quand on a oublié sa brosse.  _

J'ose ajouter ce lien : French Translation of “to clean one’s teeth”
Voir aussi le post 9 de cet autre fil : to brush one's teeth

@ danielc :  Comment je fais pour m'enlever cette « toune » de la tête, maintenant ?  Mon fils a grandi avec Passe-Partout. 


> _Brosse, brosse, brosse. J'me brosse les dents. Celles d'en arrière. Celles d'en avant. _


----------



## OLN

"Devenu", ce n'est pas sûr. Il faudrait prouver qu'il y a une tendance à remplacer _se brosser_ par _se laver_. 
Je pense qu'il y a simplement une cohabitation des verbes depuis l'« invention » de la brosse à dents (et zéro influence anglaise), et également que c'est une manière d'éviter les répétitions.

Trouvé en ligne (on peut ajouter frotter ) :
- On a soin chaque matin de *se* *brosser* les dents avec une cuiller à café d'eau sédative dans un verre d'eau ; après chaque repas on* se* *lave* les dents, et l'on se rince la bouche avec la dernière gorgée de vin ; les personnes qui ne font usage de vin se frotteront les dents avec le doigt trempé dans l'eau de toilette (manuel de santé de 1867)
- ... il les avait vus se brosser les dents, au moyen de petites brosses renfermées dans des boites odorantes (Erckmann-Chatrian, 1867 aussi)
1862 :
- On doit *se* *laver* les dents tous les matins et les *frotter* avec une brosse douce, en ayant soin de promener la brosse de bas en haut pour la mâchoire inférieure et de haut en bas pour... (1862) 
-  Les négresses font, avec la racine , des pinceaux pour se brosser les dents  (1836)

P.S.  :  Se laver les dents nécessite l'emploi d'un liquide plus ou moins d'un détergent. Pour se nettoyer (_clean_) les dents et les interstices dentaires (à la brosse, à la brossette, au cure-dent, à la curette, etc.), on peut s'en passer.


----------



## iuytr

Gemmenita said:


> Ce que j'ai compris par ce texte en tant que tiers, c'est que ‘se brosser les dents' (= brosser les dents avec une brosse à dents) est un des moyens de 'se laver les dents' (= garder les dents propres au sens large en les lavant par différentes manières) , mais puisque la manière la plus fréquente de nos jours de 'se laver les dents' est 'se les brosser ' c'est par métonymie que vous les Français, utilisez automatiqument 'se laver les dents' à la place de 'se brosser les dents'. N'est-ce pas?




On peut se laver les dents avec un jet dentaire hydropropulseur. La brosse à dent n'est qu'une technique répandue aujourd'hui mais demain ?
Ou hier et encore aujourd'hui avec des techniques traditionnelles comme le gandouch ?
Se laver et se brosser ne sont absolument pas synonymes.


----------



## Maître Capello

iuytr said:


> Se laver et se brosser ne sont absolument pas synonymes.


Pas au sens strict, mais ils le sont dans l'usage (en tout cas dans certaines régions).


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment tout le monde pour vos précieuses interventions.



Nicomon said:


> On peut aussi « _nettoyer _» des dents, mais c'est autre chose.


Comment c'est autre chose ? Pourriez-vous développer un peu ? Merci.


----------



## Nicomon

@Gemmenita :   regarde le PS à la fin du post 19 d'OLN.

Un bon « nettoyage  » se fait chez le dentiste ou par un(e) hygiéniste dentaire.
Je n'ose pas en dire plus et risquer d'être trop hors sujet.


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, oui, je comprends maintenant. Ce 'c'est _autre chose_' m'était vraiment énigmatique ! 
Merci beaucoup _Nicomon_.


----------



## Nanon

Si on regarde bien, on peut aussi avoir _laver / nettoyer / brosser_ dans d'autres langues que le français, même si le brossage des dents est la technique la plus répandue.


----------

